# Navarre ?



## RORO (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey guys this will b my first flounder trip i have been on. Were gonna try it some time this weekend if the weather is right. Probably gonna try around navarre. Question is is there alot of booms around the shallows? Are they marking a lot of places off.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

To much rain. Water will be very dirty and hard to see them.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Muddy


----------



## RORO (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanx guys. I really was excited and wanted to guy! Mab next time. It prob b to muddy then all weekend threw monday huh??? Is arnd navarre a ok place to go to try??


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

*Went last night in Navarre got 1*

I just returned from the desert and decided to go gigging. I got a descent 1 201/2 in Navarre. Sorry no pics camera accedently went swimming.


----------

